# Cariba Has Skin Disease...HELP!!



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I have already lost *TWO* cariba to this. The first one was put in a hospital tank (with salt) and he started to improve, but then he suddenly died. Then another one had the same symptoms and he died within a few days.

Now yet another one has the exact same thing & I dont know what is causing this or what I should do about it. There are pics below, but it is kinda hard to see exactly what it looks like. What it looks like is that there is a patch on it's side where the outer layer of skin is gone.

Does anyone know what would be causing this and what I shoudl do about it so I dont continue losing my precious cariba?? The tank currently has salt in it, but not a lot....should I add more to promote healing and infection??

Here are links to some videos which are *a lot* more clear...

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3

One..in water
View attachment 65993

Two...in water
View attachment 65994

Three...in water
View attachment 65997

Four...in water
View attachment 65998

Out of water...looks a lot different
View attachment 65995

Second out of water pic
View attachment 65996


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Does anyone know what could be causing this???*

At first I thought that it wasn't a big deal and that some salt would help the sore heal & it did help the first one heal up pretty good, but then he suddenly died...







.

Then another one of my cariba began to get the same 'disease' and he went from bad to dead faster than I could say 'what the f*ck?'.

Now yet *ANOTHER* cariba is showing the exact same symptoms that the other 2 did, but just not as badly....yet anyways. So this has quickly became a very serious problem that I need to find out what is causing this skin disease so that I can heal the one currently with the disease and prevent any future outbreaks.

Any suggestions/comments with absolutely *ANY* help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nevermind...it's dead


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

damn that sucks dude, sounds like some flesh eating disease went to town on your tank

i'd redo the entire tank


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that sucks man maybe you should seperate the sick and healthy ones


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

its fungus, use mar-oxy and coppersafe immediately and it'll kill the white fuzz and leave a hole where it was and it will heal up slowly, like 2 months. one of my reds died then another got it and had it bad and i treated him immediately and he had a huge open hole in his side that eventually healed.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> its fungus, use mar-oxy and coppersafe immediately and it'll kill the white fuzz and leave a hole where it was and it will heal up slowly, like 2 months. one of my reds died then another got it and had it bad and i treated him immediately and he had a huge open hole in his side that eventually healed.
> [snapback]1084667[/snapback]​


did you buy this at your lfs?? i.e. - Pet Supplies Plus???

thanks!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats what Ammonia will do to your fish....

keep up with your water changes. maybe your not using enough filteration.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

JesseD said:


> nevermind...it's dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorrie for hear that...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

marco said:


> thats what Ammonia will do to your fish....
> 
> keep up with your water changes. maybe your not using enough filteration.
> [snapback]1093532[/snapback]​


no...it was *not* ammonia or nitrite







. I tested both and they were fine...so it had to be some sort of flesh eating disease.

I lost 6 before I was able to get it under control, I think. The remaining 3 seem a little sick, but they are no longer dying every day/every other day (*knock on wood*). I did water changes and added salt then just waited it out. Hopefully I don't lose these ones...I'm crossing my fingers.

I will probably end of moving the cariba out of my 150g into either my 50g or 90g (after I sell my rhom). Then I will have a huge 150g tank to stock with whatever. Maybe some wild caught oscars :nod:


----------

